

MinUnit - a minimal unit testing framework for C - wfn
http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html

======
wfn
The essence is here - pasting the (whole) source code:

    
    
        /* file: minunit.h */
        #define mu_assert(message, test) do { if (!(test)) return message; } while (0)
        #define mu_run_test(test) do { char *message = test(); tests_run++; \
                                       if (message) return message; } while (0)
        extern int tests_run;
    

> Conclusion

> People think that writing a unit testing framework has to be complex. In
> fact, you can write one in just a few lines of code, as this tech note
> shows. Of course, if you have access to a full-featured testing framework
> like JUnit, by all means use it. But if you don't, you can still use a
> simple framework like MinUnit, or whip up your own in a few hours. _There's
> no excuse for not unit testing._

